
Infographic on QR Codes Statistics (JPEG Image) - instakill
http://digitalbuzz.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Infographic-QR-Codes-Statistics-Hi-Res.jpg
======
perssontm
Do you know from what country does the respondents come from?

~~~
instakill
Sorry, no. Source: [http://www.digitalbuzzblog.com/infographic-how-people-use-
qr...](http://www.digitalbuzzblog.com/infographic-how-people-use-qr-codes/)

The title suggests that it could have been an ad hoc study done at the recent
Lollapalooza <http://www.lollapalooza.com/>

